# male or female



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i was wondering how you can tell the sex of your piranha... i can tell with the convicts when they are breeding, but have no clue otherwise. Con someone help me so i can see what my p's are????


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

rbp are very hard to tell apart if you look on the internt im sure you wil find what you are looking for. i did a search on this and it said the females are normaly thinker and the males thiner. something along those lines but they are very difaclt to sex i hope this helps.


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

Females normaly have a more rounded belly than a male. More room for her eggs.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> i can tell with the convicts when they are breeding, but have no clue otherwise.


you basically just answered your own question







Genus Pygocentrus: are not sexually dimorphic - meaning you can not tell the difference from female/male unless you happen to have them breeding for you. then the female will appear much larger in the abdomen area, than the male.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yep i was told many times only way to tell is when breeding...


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

you cant


----------



## 360 (Dec 3, 2003)

EHUDI7 said:


> you cant


 yea...still difficult


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

I was able to figure out that the gap between the eyes are wider in a female than in a male...


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

NIKE said:


> you basically just answered your own question :nod: Genus Pygocentrus: are not sexually dimorphic - meaning you can not tell the difference from female/male unless you happen to have them breeding for you. then the female will appear much larger in the abdomen area, than the male.


 Well said Nike. If you're itching to know, you can try asking Hollywood and sending him pics and he can give you an educated guess but sexing them is way too hard unless you actually see them breed.


----------

